# A-2 Survey for sheds?



## FLSTF01 (Aug 8, 2016)

I am asking this question for the Zoning Enforcement Officer in our small department.  I do not do Zoning.

We currently do not require A-2 surveys for anything other than new construction.  We accept almost anything for everything else, including hand drawing on copies of past surveys or sub-division maps, septic as-builts and GIS maps (which are not that accurate) from our town website.  We essentially take the applicant's word for it that they are sketching out an accurate depiction of what they intend to build.

The new ZEO thinks we should require accurate surveys for additions and in-ground pools and I agree.  We are considering continuing what we have been doing for most other portable sheds, above ground pools and propane tanks, perhaps requiring an accurate survey if it appears the improvement will be closer than within twice the required setback.

What are other towns requiring?  For reference, we are  in Connecticut.  Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## steveray (Aug 8, 2016)

From my experience, by zoning law, it should be a survey for everything....But most towns don't require it....But I also do not do zoning...Once you get a survey, it might be allowable to VIF some stuff, but with nothing but GIS, God Bless You! ......Maybe look for land use statutes in C.G.S.?


----------



## ICE (Aug 8, 2016)

The pushback would be fierce if we did that here.  Fences are the usual starting point but then we are pretty much set up grid fashion.  Now and then a question arises as to where the property line is but it is rare.

A lot depends on the relative wealth of the community.  Rich folks with expensive additions don't seem to get excited about a $1,500.00 hit.  I, on the other hand, would move it untill you were satisfied that it was far enough from a property line....but not twice the setback requirement.


----------



## JCraver (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't require much here.  No state statutes that I'm aware of that would require it, either.

Why make things more unnecessarily difficult for your landowners?  Who benefits from a $1000 survey for a $1000 shed?  Find the property pins, measure your setback, and plop your project (addition, pool, shed, whatever) in there. 

I've asked for surveys when someone wants to put the City between feuding neighbors over fence positions/fence permits.  I can't think of many other valid reasons to ask for one.


----------



## steveray (Aug 8, 2016)

Basically the ZEO is certifying it meets the regs....

Sec. 8-3. Establishment and changing of zoning regulations and districts. Enforcement of regulations. Certification of building permits and certificates of occupancy. Site plans. District for water-dependent uses.

(d) Zoning regulations or boundaries or changes therein shall become effective at such time as is fixed by the zoning commission, provided a copy of such regulation, boundary or change shall be filed in the office of the town, city or borough clerk, as the case may be, but, in the case of a district, in the office of both the district clerk and the town clerk of the town in which such district is located, and notice of the decision of such commission shall have been published in a newspaper having a substantial circulation in the municipality before such effective date. In any case in which such notice is not published within the fifteen-day period after a decision has been rendered, any applicant or petitioner may provide for the publication of such notice within ten days thereafter.

(f) No building permit or certificate of occupancy shall be issued for a building, use or structure subject to the zoning regulations of a municipality without certification in writing by the official charged with the enforcement of such regulations that such building, use or structure is in conformity with such regulations or is a valid nonconforming use under such regulations.

So any future blowback is on the town if the ZEO can claim "past practice"...and not negligence...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I agree with JCraver, why make it more difficult for the homeowner or resident. 

Fence dispute, get a survey, City is not going to tell someone where the PL is here. 

A-2 is an accuracy Class, real common survey that is ordered.

What about a portable shed under 120 square feet, do you need an A2 survey? (IBC 105.2 work exempt from permit unless amended). Portable means their gonna move it, probably before you get back to the office.


----------



## steveray (Aug 8, 2016)

Exempt from building permit is not an exemption from zoning regs......


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 8, 2016)

steveray said:


> Exempt from building permit is not an exemption from zoning regs......



agree


----------



## JBI (Aug 8, 2016)

The jurisdictions I worked in ALL had a huge diversity of lot sizes. If there is a survey on file and it is reasonably up to date, we'd usually let them make a copy (without the seal/signature, etc.) and approximate a shed or other small improvement. Our local laws generally state that surveys are to be provided, and when the lines are close or disputed we would require an updated survey. Even then you have to check.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  I agree with not burdening the taxpayer/customer with additional, unnecessary regulation.  Like I mentioned before, I was asking for the ZEO.  We really do try to work as a team here and it usually works very well.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Aug 22, 2018)

As long as regulations are updated regularly according the customer's needs, I see no problem with this.
____________________________
Alexandra from Summerwood


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 23, 2018)

Standard comment on every foundation permit
"setbacks okay per contractors lot layout"
the contractor/owner locates the property lines.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 30, 2018)

We permit sketches to be submitted. The thing everyone considering this type of requirements should keep in mind is that if you make it harder to building things legally some people may choose to try and circumvent the legal process.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2018)

How many attorneys in your "old" state? If not as many in CA you may not have an issue.
Do you even have many fences?


----------

